# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  بمناسبة قدوم عيد الأضحى المبارك

## GSM-AYA

*
باسمي واسم  الادارة اهنئ جميع أخواني  أعضاء المنتدى المغربي للمحمول بمناسبة قدوم عيد الاضحى    
أعادة الله علينا وعليكم وعلى الأمة العربية والإسلامية بالخير واليُمن والبركات.
والله يوفق الحجاج على القيام بمناسك الحج ، ويكتب لنا الله الحج وزيارة بيته وزيارة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## mohamed73

كل عام والجميع بخير وصحة وسلامة يارب

----------


## yassin55

الحج موسم فلاح والعشر عطرها فاح عسى كل عامك أفراح وكل همومك تنزاح  وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## hassan riach

كل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## seffari

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك، أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير

----------


## Fannan1

بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك كل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## salinas

كل عام والجميع بخير وصحة

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

كل عام
كل سنة
كل لحظة والامة المحمدية بألف خير وصحة وعافية دائما ان شاء الله

----------


## bodr41

*بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك أتقدم إليكم إخواني وأخواتي أعضاء وأصدقاء منتدى المغربي للمحمول بأطيب التحيات وأصدقها، متمنيا للجميع دوام الصحة والعافية،  والمزيد من التألق والرقي لمنتدانا الغالي
 وأعاده الله علينا جميعا بالخير واليمن والبركات، وتقبّل الله منّا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
 وكل عام والأمة الإسلامية بألف خير.
ونسال الله ان يحقن دماء اخواننا في سوريا وينصرهم على من ظلمهم وحجاً مبروراً وسعياً مشكوراً وذنباً مغفوراً لحجاجنا الميامين.*

----------


## محمد السيد

كل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

حياكم الله 
جميعااا 
و
كل عام وحضراتكم بخير  
اعادة الله عليكم بليمن والبركات

----------


## My Soul

كل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## ighdriss



----------

